# Galveston Redfish



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

ESC and I had a chance to go fish with Jeremy Chavez last Friday. 

In less then ideal conditions (high & cloudy water), I was able to land my first red on the fly. I will say Jeremy worked all day for that shot. Just as we were ready to call it, Jeremy wanted to make one more run into a back lake and we were able to get it done.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

Great Job!

Thats a great first. Cant wait to get an opportunity like that. just need to keep practicing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice red! The ones you really earn might be the best.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I fished with Lamarr Scott ( http://www.redfishhuntersguide.com/ ) on Friday and we got into some nice reds back in Greens as well as smallish trout and a keeper flounder. I actually got my first Texas Slam on a fly rod that day.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on your first red. 

I've never fished with Jeremy but I've only heard great things so it doesn't surprise me that he grinded to put you on that fish. He fishes all over the gulf coast and looks to building up quite the resume.


----------

